

Compare Java CVE to Chrome CVE - jebblue
http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-1224/product_id-15031/opec-1/Google-Chrome.html

======
jebblue
HN loves to see reports of Java vulnerabilities yet ignore far greater reports
in terms of numbers and impact to the world.

Search also for "javascript cve", "html5 cvs", "css3 cve".

